
Bill Gates On Steve Jobs: His 7 Best Quotes About Apple's CEO  - ashishbharthi
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/04/28/bill-gates-steve-jobs-his_n_554329.html
======
pedalpete
Gates has (almost) always been very graceful when speaking of Steve Jobs. I'd
like to see this going the other way. What does Jobs say of Gates?

~~~
metachor
"I wish [Bill Gates] the best, I really do. I just think he and Microsoft are
a bit narrow. He'd be a broader guy if he had dropped acid once or gone off to
an ashram when he was younger." (1997)

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/7213848/Apple-v-
Micros...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/7213848/Apple-v-Microsoft-
What-Steve-Jobs-and-Bill-Gates-really-think-of-each-other.html)

~~~
rradu
Those quotes just make me want to watch Pirate of Silicon Valley again.

